# Test



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry, posted in wrong place, but I how do I delete/move post.      Also best place to upload pics to so I can link to my posts?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

passed.


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

No bother I found the answer by reading on a bit more.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Pic test
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Test 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Test 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/vwtempvw24/Water pics/75b8f7c9.jpg. Test 5

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

. Test 6

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Test 7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Test 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

[IMG]http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/vwtempvw24/Water pics/75b8f7c9.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

<a href="http://s1114.photobucket.c...b8f7c9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/vwtempvw24/Water pics/75b8f7c9.jpg

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vwtempvw (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry trying to upload a tester pic and then realised on iPad not to click pic but to the right of it then the image loads.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

